# Now i know the difference between Destin and Panama City Beach



## gstepic

I remember when planning a Florida vacation asking if Panama City Beach or Destin was better. I have seen this question asked several times since. Originally we were going to plan a week in the Tampa Bay area and another week at PCB or Destin.

Instead we decided to spend 6 nights at PCB and 4 nights at Destin so we could have a taste of both areas. I will provide a more detailed review when we get back from our trip, but I can tell you I am pretty impressed with Destin, a lot more than I thought I would be. 

To really condense a review I will say the Wyndham resort at PCB is great and is a good enough reason to book a few days at PCB. The views from each unit are great and I enjoyed taking the short walk to Sharkys for food, drink, and entertainment. A new restaurant opened just east of the resort, almost right next store. What was really cool was watching all the stingrays play in the ocean. The area is ok but not nearly as nice as Destin. I can see with all the little bars why it is appealing to college kids. I did like the Pier Park area but we only strolled through there for an hour or so.

As I said, the Destin area is much nicer. We are staying at the Bay Club 2 resort and of course have no ocean view but the grounds are gorgeous. Baytowne Warf is a totally fun area with a lot of charm and the Harbor Walk village area is really nice. My wife even found a great area to snorkel and this is a big deal to her. 

We spent one night on our way to PCB staying in Pensacola. I really loved the Pensacola Beach area and we had two of our best meals there, a dinner at Flounders and a lunch at Crabs. The boardwalk is really nice as well. I wish Wyndham had a resort there. Bottom line is I am falling in love with the Emerald Coast and will be planning on coming back many more times.

Gary




T


----------



## theo

gstepic said:


> Bottom line is I am falling in love with the Emerald Coast and will be planning on coming back many more times.



Emerald Coast --- I like that; it's just so much more exotic sounding than "Redneck Riviera"...


----------



## Egret1986

*Thank you for the mini review of the two areas*



gstepic said:


> I remember when planning a Florida vacation asking if Panama City Beach or Destin was better. I have seen this question asked several times since. Originally we were going to plan a week in the Tampa Bay area and another week at PCB or Destin.
> 
> Instead we decided to spend 6 nights at PCB and 4 nights at Destin so we could have a taste of both areas. I will provide a more detailed review when we get back from our trip, but I can tell you I am pretty impressed with Destin, a lot more than I thought I would be.
> 
> To really condense a review I will say the Wyndham resort at PCB is great and is a good enough reason to book a few days at PCB. The views from each unit are great and I enjoyed taking the short walk to Sharkys for food, drink, and entertainment. A new restaurant opened just east of the resort, almost right next store. What was really cool was watching all the stingrays play in the ocean. The area is ok but not nearly as nice as Destin. I can see with all the little bars why it is appealing to college kids. I did like the Pier Park area but we only strolled through there for an hour or so.
> 
> As I said, the Destin area is much nicer. We are staying at the Bay Club 2 resort and of course have no ocean view but the grounds are gorgeous. Baytowne Warf is a totally fun area with a lot of charm and the Harbor Walk village area is really nice. My wife even found a great area to snorkel and this is a big deal to her.
> 
> We spent one night on our way to PCB staying in Pensacola. I really loved the Pensacola Beach area and we had two of our best meals there, a dinner at Flounders and a lunch at Crabs. The boardwalk is really nice as well. I wish Wyndham had a resort there. Bottom line is I am falling in love with the Emerald Coast and will be planning on coming back many more times.
> 
> Gary
> 
> T



We haven't been to Destin.  We went to PCB about three years ago.  We had a great time, but the general area wasn't appealing for us since we seemed to be older than what the area is geared towards.  

I have also wondered how Orange Beach and Gulf Shores, AL compare to Destin and PCB.

Nice time of year to be where you are now! Have fun!


----------



## tashamen

We like Sandestin, which is between Destin and PCB.  We'll be there next week at Club Intrawest.  ALso like Seaside and some of the small towns in between.


----------



## gstepic

Just came back from a drive along 30A and went through Seaside, looked like a nice area to hang out. I really like the grounds at the Bayside Sandestine resort. We are about to take the shuttle to the beach area.


----------



## IslandTime

theo said:


> Emerald Coast --- I like that; it's just so much more exotic sounding than "Redneck Riviera"...


I thought the Alabama coastline was the Redneck Riviera. 

We really liked Sharkey's, it was a fun place to hang out.


----------



## jimkin

theo said:


> Emerald Coast --- I like that; it's just so much more exotic sounding than "Redneck Riviera"...



or Baja Alabama


----------



## lizap

I am from this 'neck of the woods' originally.  Orange Beach is by far the least touristy of all of these.  Panama City  and Destin are very touristy and Gulf Shores is (how do I put this nicely- this coming from a South AL native) full of red necks,.. Pensacola would be my second choice.




Egret1986 said:


> We haven't been to Destin.  We went to PCB about three years ago.  We had a great time, but the general area wasn't appealing for us since we seemed to be older than what the area is geared towards.
> 
> I have also wondered how Orange Beach and Gulf Shores, AL compare to Destin and PCB.
> 
> Nice time of year to be where you are now! Have fun!


----------

